# L.O.B. Supreme Leader...this is for you...



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

So in order to get in the good graces of the L.O.B's new supreme leader. I decided to send these bombs out in his honor.

9405 50x6 9x30 0x73 393x 4x
9405 503x 9x30 0x73 393x 5x
9405 5x36 9x30 0x73 393x 3x
9405 5x36 9x30 0x72 615x 5x


Go home and get your ****ing shine box.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

zenom said:


> So in order to get in the good graces of the L.O.B's new supreme leader. I decided to send these bombs out in his honor.
> 
> 9405 50x6 9x30 0x73 393x 4x
> 9405 503x 9x30 0x73 393x 5x
> ...


*Brain:* Kiss-ass, I will be the #2...


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Kiss-ass, I will be the #2...


You don't know that you are not one of those. Maybe I am showing the supreme leader that I am willing to step up to the plate and take out the "captains".


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK - I admit: I'm confused?? How could The_Brain be #2??? That doesn't make sense. I could see co-leaders because what you have with Ian and Pete is the immovable object v. the unrelenting force (or however that goes?)... But I thought there was a Supreme Commander and someone just below the Supreme Commander.

Can a guy get a flow chart here to keep up?

PS - I liked Pete in his role as the "Consiglore" (or however you spell it!!)


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Kiss-ass, I will be the #2...


how fitting that you chose "#2 in Command",you little freakin' mouse...cuz number 2 is the basically the only thing you are in charge of around here....

I'm sure the Supreme Leader will be very pleased with your actions,Andy...as your Exalted Overlord,I certainly am.

As for the mouse....well,maybe the Supreme Leader will throw him a piece of cheese and make him Commander of washing his car or somethingound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> OK - I admit: I'm confused?? How could The_Brain be #2??? That doesn't make sense. I could see co-leaders because what you have with Ian and Pete is the immovable object v. the unrelenting force (or however that goes?)... But I thought there was a Supreme Commander and someone just below the Supreme Commander.
> 
> Can a guy get a flow chart here to keep up?
> 
> PS - I liked Pete in his role as the "Consiglore" (or however you spell it!!)


Pete and Ian are co, co-leaders. We have the ultimate "Supreme Leader". Basically Pete and Ian are the "mini-me's" so to speak of the "Supreme Leader".


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

zenom said:


> Pete and Ian are co, co-leaders. We have the ultimate "Supreme Leader". Basically Pete and Ian are the "mini-me's" so to speak of the "Supreme Leader".


Further confused - you have a "Supreme Leader"??? Who is this "Supreme Leader"??? = Pinky??


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

C'mon Pete - I see you watching - give me the scoop


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> OK - I admit: I'm confused?? How could The_Brain be #2??? That doesn't make sense. I could see co-leaders because what you have with Ian and Pete is the immovable object v. the unrelenting force (or however that goes?)... But I thought there was a Supreme Commander and someone just below the Supreme Commander.
> 
> Can a guy get a flow chart here to keep up?
> 
> PS - I liked Pete in his role as the "Consiglore" (or however you spell it!!)


not a problem,Shawn...the L.O.B. Command structure is really very simple:

The LOB Supreme Leader

The Herfabomber

then,there's everyone else except for the mouse

and finally,there's the mouse

easy peasy


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> not a problem,Shawn...the L.O.B. Command structure is really very simple:
> 
> The LOB Supreme Leader
> 
> ...


OK - I get it - but whose the "Supreme Leader"????


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

And now Trilobyte is watching too. You sir have some stepping up and explaining to do you mystery bomber who puts other peoples addys on your packages - YES, YOU!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh - so called out and Trilobyte leaves - HA!! So sligub - nothing to say??


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Further confused - you have a "Supreme Leader"??? Who is this "Supreme Leader"??? = Pinky??


The identity of our Supreme Leader will be forthcoming.

until then,I'm in charge.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> The identity of our Supreme Leader will be forthcoming.
> 
> until then,I'm in charge.


Man - the last thing I ever imagined is you playing second fiddle to ANYONE?

How can you guys be re structuring only a week or so into your existence? Where's the stability?

Oh and while I have you here - what's your favorite cigar Pete. Or at least your top 3?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

C'mon Ian - help me out here! I see you watching.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey - it's getting past my bedtime!! Just 2 simple questions:
1. Who is the Supreme Leader
2. Pete, what are your top 3 cigars

That's a pretty simple request to fill for a FOG


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> C'mon Ian - help me out here! I see you watching.


Dont think you're gonna get any info Shawn. I tried last night and the mouse shot me down and told me to wait.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> Dont think you're gonna get any info Shawn. I tried last night and the mouse shot me down and told me to wait.


Yeah well I'm hoping they'll tell me because they know i'll forget!

Pete - at least give me your top 3 cigars before I fall asleep at the keyboard


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Yeah well I'm hoping they'll tell me because they know i'll forget!
> 
> Pete - at least give me your top 3 cigars before I fall asleep at the keyboard


Swisher, White Owl, Ronnie Mexico.

Bombs Away!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey - if I have to get one more drink to wait this thing out tonight you two (yeah Pete and Ian) are gonna pay for my hangover in the morning!!

NOW Gimme my ANSWERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

max gas said:


> Swisher, White Owl, Ronnie Mexico.
> 
> Bombs Away!


Got it Ron Mexico boxes for our next herf.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Man - the last thing I ever imagined is you playing second fiddle to ANYONE?
> 
> How can you guys be re structuring only a week or so into your existence? Where's the stability?
> 
> Oh and while I have you here - what's your favorite cigar Pete. Or at least your top 3?


The L.O.B. is an organic structure....we adapt to the environment as it changes instead of clinging to outdated structural archetypes.

But,if the L.O.B. is to thrive and prevail against all threats against us,we must do so by following the example of one who embodies the ideals and philosophy of everything the L.O.B. stands for.

Hence..our Supreme Leader..one who is truly the Alpha and Omega of everything the Legion of BOOM! stands for....appetite for destruction....a ruthless disregard for mailboxes......creativity.....an incredible innate cunning that makes The Brain look like Forrest Gump....

in short....he scares the shit out of all of us.

I really do pity everyone..he's coming.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

just fixed a Gentleman's Jack and seltzer - waiting Gents ... Pete, Ian, for god sakes = we have history. You can't answer a friend and FOG????


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Hey - if I have to get one more drink to wait this thing out tonight you two (yeah Pete and Ian) are gonna pay for my hangover in the morning!!
> 
> NOW Gimme my ANSWERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


<sigh>....okay...I'll post a favorites list on my personal info page...fair enough?

now go to bed,ya old fart.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> <sigh>....okay...I'll post a favorites list on my personal info page...fair enough?
> 
> now go to bed,ya old fart.


I'll go to bed as soon as I see that list - headed to your page now (or to make it easy on you / just PM me?!?)


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'll go to bed as soon as I see that list - headed to your page now (or to make it easy on you / just PM me?!?)


make it hard for him Pete.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> just fixed a Gentleman's Jack and seltzer - waiting Gents ... Pete, Ian, for god sakes = we have history. You can't answer a friend and FOG????


OKOKOKOKOKOKOK!!!!

off the top of my head(non-cc's)

Monte Whites

Ashton Heritage Puro Sol

Tatuaje Miami (not the torps)

happy now?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> not a problem,Shawn...the L.O.B. Command structure is really very simple:
> 
> The LOB Supreme Leader
> 
> ...


*Brain:* Keep dreaming, our bylaws allow for challenging for the top spots, but #1 is taken by our Supreme Commander. We all had to swear allegiance to him as #1.

We're #2 in case you forgot. We're up in our little personal war, with 4 un-responded to bombs, including the LOCKBOX...)

*Pinky:* No key, no key, Narf!!! LOL

*Brain:* And to our other members... If you want the #2 slot you have got to go through us...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> make it hard for him Pete.


Mike - what did I ever do to you, my friend?? :bitchslap:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> OKOKOKOKOKOKOK!!!!
> 
> off the top of my head(non-cc's)
> 
> ...


:bowdown: :martini: eace: :whoo: :banana: :kiss: does that answer your question?? :wave:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Mike - what did I ever do to you, my friend?? :bitchslap:


you've always been polite and courteous to me shawn. I just want to see you complain and whine to Pete a little more. Just for entertainment.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Keep dreaming, our bylaws allow for challenging for the top spots, but #1 is taken by our Supreme Commander. We all had to swear allegiance to him as #1.
> 
> We're #2 in case you forgot. We're up in our little personal war, with 4 un-responded to bombs, including the LOCKBOX...)
> 
> ...


I've responded more than adequately to your bombs with a 3-day Herfabomb attack on your mouse ass,tyvm..and lest we not forget that sneak attack on you from our last box split....and what I have in store for you next is going to make that lockbox look as childish and amateurish as a Rubik's cube with only one color.

The Supreme Leader will have no problem recognizing who the premiere maniac is in this group...so pipe down or else you'll be the underling to my boot....you demented,delusional little freakin' mouse.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Dissention in the LOBster's ranks already. I am Jack's unsurprised balls


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> I am Jack's unsurprised balls


What the tits!? Who is Jack and why are you his balls?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Just Bring It....


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> What the tits!? Who is Jack and why are you his balls?


Apparently someone hasn't seen Fight Club. I'm revoking your man card


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I do not remember any unsurprised ball references...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Dissention in the LOBster's ranks already. I am Jack's unsurprised balls


*Brain:* Dissension my ass, this is just part of our culture... And Herfabomber I remember sending you 6 total... to your 3.1.... MUWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Dissension my ass, this is just part of our culture... And Herfabomber I remember sending you 6 total... to your 3.1.... MUWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


Rut Roh - Cat fight....


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Dissension my ass, this is just part of our culture... And Herfabomber I remember sending you 6 total... to your 3.1.... MUWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


I was always a fan of quality over quantity... Although quality AND quantity is the best!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> I was always a fan of quality over quantity... Although quality AND quantity is the best!


exactly..which is why we're still ahead..and always will be.

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

So I know that I am a nobody.... But I have to ask; where does Danfish rank in all of this? I'd like to hope I blasted the Leader of the LOBsters!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I do not remember any unsurprised ball references...


He can say that now that they lifted dont ask dont tell. Ranger up has a whole new meaning for Adam.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Rav said:


> So I know that I am a nobody.... But I have to ask; where does Danfish rank in all of this? I'd like to hope I blasted the Leader of the LOBsters!


Sorry Zack but not likely - Danfish is the Benedict Arnold of Puff. HE was a squid with boardroom access at the same time he was plotting and arranging to become a LOBster. Fair weather fan at best & will probably join another group soon...


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> exactly..which is why we're still ahead..and always will be.
> 
> MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Hmmm.... I've been collecting cigars in a humidor since September 2011. Give it time my friend.

and Zenom, it really sounds like you've been researching this policy a lot. Thinking about rejoining now that you're free to spend time with your boyfriend in the barracks?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Rav said:


> So I know that I am a nobody.... But I have to ask; where does Danfish rank in all of this? I'd like to hope I blasted the Leader of the LOBsters!


Please refer to post #9 of this thread,young sir.

You've got enough on your plate right now dealing with Danfish;but,if after he's finished mopping the floor with you and you really feel like getting a supreme ass-whooping,you're going to have to come to me.

take your time...I'm in no rush:mrgreen:


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

So much L.O.B. kool-aid drinking up in this mug!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> PS - I liked Pete in his role as the "Consiglore" (or however you spell it!!)


Here we go again....


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

op2:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Let's add another victim. This one is very special.

9405 5036 993x 027x 592x 5x


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

^^Post 666. Congrats, you evil tick


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Rav said:


> So I know that I am a nobody.... But I have to ask; where does Danfish rank in all of this? I'd like to hope I blasted the Leader of the LOBsters!


I'm the omnipotent commander of the LOB and I'll beat your ass down without breaking a sweat. What should really scare you is with one word I can unleash the rest of the LOB on you too. I won't need it to win but I might just because I can and it amuses me.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> I'm the omnipotent commander of the LOB and I'll beat your ass down without breaking a sweat. What should really scare you is with one word I can unleash the rest of the LOB on you too. I won't need it to win but I might just because I can and it amuses me.


Yeah...just keep practicing that little speech of yours in front of the mirror,Fishboy..somebody might actually believe you someday.

You just make sure you take care of this noob properly,because if any of us have to bail you out because you got your ass kicked,that's not gonna bode well for you with the Supreme Leader.

Remember his motto..."People are like razors..they can be easily disposed of when they get dull."


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

The supreme leader had best not be shuckins.. That just wouldnt be right. If you somehow managed to make him forget is lone wolf status then we should all be afraid.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

zenom said:


> Let's add another victim. This one is very special.
> 
> 9405 5036 993x 027x 592x 5x


Short Bus special?


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Short Bus special?


The recipient, definitely is, yes.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

zenom said:


> The recipient, definitely is, yes.


Ah, the old "sending a bomb to yourself" trick, eh?


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Ah, the old "sending a bomb to yourself" trick, eh?


No I can surely say this person is "special" in a weird sort of way. Not to mention they deserve what is gonna hit them.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

All packages enroute to their destinations....muahhahahaha, muahahahahaha. I sure hope this gets me in good with the Supreme Leader. Lookout brain & pete, there very well might be a new sheriff in town. 

I am slowly working my way through all the squibs, but this round also has a couple packages for people that deserve it (good or bad).


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

Dan has my package blown your shit away yet? All I hear is talk from you, man!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Rav said:


> Dan has my package blown your shit away yet? All I hear is talk from you, man!


Dan, I think your new man lover is calling you out. Are you gonna take that shit?


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

Zenom, is that jealousy? I mean you are more than welcome to come get some of this. :eyebrows:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Rav said:


> Zenom, is that jealousy? I mean you are more than welcome to come get some of this. :eyebrows:


You are following him everywhere, just figured you might want some of his "Dan Juice", but I think Cupcake may have a problem with that (or maybe she wont, I don't know). Either way I look forward to see what devastation you created for him, and how much more he is going to hit you with.


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

I've started a war with the guy, I have to follow him. I am going to need every hint and piece of information I can get!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

My mailbox is still firmly in place, so all you've got so far is talk. I, on the other hand, already have a reputation for delivering pain. I'm sitting back waiting for your little firecracker of a bomb to arrive so I can determine if I need to lift 2 fingers to blow your home to bits or if it'll just take 1. Just a heads up, you might want to purchase yourself some additional storage room. You're gonna need it when I'm done with you.


----------



## Rav (Oct 10, 2011)

That's what I keep hearing... I'll get some tupperware, But I doubt the destruction will escalade to that.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Keep doubting. The supreme leader will be very happy when I make your storage medium overflow.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

So when are we expected to see this "Supreme Leader" show his face?????


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> So when are we expected to see this "Supreme Leader" show his face?????


I thought we already saw Ray's asscrack in his "jumping of the boat" pic. I know he posted it a few months ago but that image will haunt me forever. :fear:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> So when are we expected to see this "Supreme Leader" show his face?????


Oh you will know. The seas will part, the clouds will disappear, and cigars will rain from the heavens.

Of course it could be at the same time the ZK actually does another substantial hit, which is probably never.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

zenom said:


> Oh you will know. The seas will part, the clouds will disappear, and cigars will rain from the heavens.
> 
> Of course it could be at the same time the ZK actually does another substantial hit, which is probably never.


Wow.............


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

zenom said:


> Oh you will know. The seas will part, the clouds will disappear, and cigars will rain from the heavens.
> 
> Of course it could be at the same time the ZK actually does another substantial hit, which is probably never.


Lol wut? You should talk, being that the only bombs you drop are the ones you drop in the toilet.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Lol wut? You should talk, being that the only bombs you drop are the ones you drop in the toilet.


Remember that the next bomb you get from me, might be in a box and mailed to your address instead of the toilet.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

zenom said:


> Remember that the next bomb you get from me, might be in a box and mailed to your address instead of the toilet.


*Yawn* Sorry, I just don't think you have the stones to do it lol. :banana:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> *Yawn* Sorry, I just don't think you have the stones to do it lol. :banana:


Dude I can go out and collect some dog shit in my yard and send it to ya. Not a problem. Consider it done.

Would probably smoke better than most of the crap you have been sending.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

zenom said:


> Dude I can go out and collect some dog shit in my yard and send it to ya. Not a problem. Consider it done.
> 
> Would probably smoke better than most of the crap you have been sending.


oooooo, that hurts because it's true....oh wait, it's not. Tell you what, let me show you what kind of crap I send out, so you can sample it for yourself. Hope you like corn and nuts


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> oooooo, that hurts because it's true....oh wait, it's not. Tell you what, let me show you what kind of crap I send out, so you can sample it for yourself. Hope you like corn and nuts


Corn Nuts are awesome.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

zenom said:


> Corn Nuts are awesome.


LOL touche'


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

at risk of being called out - I know we are just guys BSing & bustin balls but the new guys might get the wrong impression? Puff is a pretty helpful, civil forum, that welcomes and helps noobs & FOG's like me LEARN about cigars. I'd hate too see anyone get the wrong impression about this place = just my two cents??


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah Andy, jeez lol. You're right Shawn, let's scale it back some


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> at risk of being called out - I know we are just guys BSing & bustin balls but the new guys might get the wrong impression? Puff is a pretty helpful, civil forum, that welcomes and helps noobs & FOG's like me LEARN about cigars. I'd hate too see anyone get the wrong impression about this place = just my two cents??


You are right Shawn. Adam you should be ashamed of yourself for acting like such a child 

In all seriousness, we are both just messing with each other. There is nothing serious here at all. I already hit the newest ZK member last week.

It's all in good fun, now back to the topic. I send 5 packages out today, can't wait to see them hit next week


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Yeah Andy, jeez lol. You're right Shawn, let's scale it back some


What do you constantly click refresh? Can't I go label my cigars without you beating me to a post? Damn.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Nope lol. You can't beat me. 

Looking forward to see where these bombs land


----------

